# SMB on FreeNAS



## mzarm (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi,

I don't know this is correct place or not. I build NAS server using FreeNAS (FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE-p2 (revision 199506) ). I enable CIFS/SMB for accessing from windows pc/laptop.

I already set mount point and shares in SMB. I also add user as local user. But when i tried to access, i got access denied. I already add in Users/Group. Please assist me.

Thanks.


----------



## mzarm (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## ronnylov (Sep 22, 2010)

Have you done 
`# smbpasswd -a user`
I am not sure how this is done in FreeNAS. I guess the web-GUI should handle it.

When using samba it works best if windows username and password is the same as the local username and password on the machine sharing with samba. Then it can autologin to shares.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 22, 2010)

For the record: Topics about PC-BSD / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / m0N0WALL / pfSense


----------



## mzarm (Sep 24, 2010)

Those freeNAS forum time out when accessing a few times. I don't either my country network or that forums got problem.

But still i can't solve my problem.


----------



## mix_room (Sep 24, 2010)

Read the error message!

A) you have screwed up your permissions.

B) you are already connected to the share, and windows will not let you connect again. Reboot.


----------

